# COOL CARS WHEELS & TIRES



## Erika CCE

*DID YOU KNOW WE HAVE A LARGE SELECTION OF WHEELS & TIRES IN-STOCK??? WE GOT FROM SIZE 13"-26" WIRES & CHROME WHEELS!!! ALSO HAVE WHITE WALL TIRES FROM SIZE 13"-15" AND ALL OTHER DIFFERENT SIZES. STOP BY OUR STORE OR JUST CALL FOR PRICING AND/OR AVAILABILITY. *


----------



## Erika CCE

*On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!! 







*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









_Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy New Jears Ey!_​


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Don Pedro said:


> _Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy New Jears Ey!_​


Yes yes...what he said..lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes yes...what he said..lol


Don't be hating Pedro lol (tu sabes ke lo hice copy and paste):biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_WE WANT TO THANK YOU FOR AN AWESOME YEAR N FOR KEEPING IT REAL!!! KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR NEW & INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS THAT ONLY CCE N DISTRIBUTORS WILL BE ABLE TO OFFER!!!_ :cheesy: ​


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:_WE WANT TO THANK YOU FOR AN AWESOME YEAR N FOR KEEPING IT REAL!!! KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR NEW & INNOVATIVE PRODUCTS THAT ONLY CCE N DISTRIBUTORS WILL BE ABLE TO OFFER!!!_ :cheesy: ​


What brand 13" tires do you have or can you gat..an ho much per set??
Thanks!


----------



## Erika CCE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> What brand 13" tires do you have or can you gat..an ho much per set??
> Thanks!


The brand we have in the store is "UNIROYAL TIGER-PAW WW" 155-80-13


----------



## Erika CCE

_*TTT*_


----------



## crewd62

What size and brand white walls u got in a 15'?


----------



## Erika CCE

crewd62 said:


> What size and brand white walls u got in a 15'?



The ones I usually keep in-stock are the 195-50-15. What size & brand are you looking for??? what kind of vehicle do you want them for???


----------



## Erika CCE

18” Diamo D38








Retail Price $699.00
*Special Price $549.00* 

Features
Size: 18 X 8
Lug Pattern: 5X4.5 – 5X4.75
Finished: BRIGHT PVD
Offset: 21


----------



## Erika CCE

*For all those asking about this show, here's the applications for the Carl Casper Show!!! Hope to see u there 
http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2012_E...lank_flyer.pdf*


----------



## Erika CCE

The special on the wheel is only good for 1 week, take advantage of it while you can!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Erika CCE said:


> The brand we have in the store is "UNIROYAL TIGER-PAW WW" 155-80-13


Whats the price on thm??


----------



## BIG E 602

x2?


----------



## Erika CCE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Whats the price on thm??



Price on tires is $79.95ea plus $20.00 on freight. LMK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Erika CCE said:


> Price on tires is $79.95ea plus $20.00 on freight. LMK


:happysad:........TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

GM EVERYONE!!! The guys just had a meeting last night with the ppl from Carl Casper and we got the registration forms already for the Hopping Competition. We will put it up on our website so you guys can register there, or if you like you can come in the store and register here!!! Let me know if u got any questions :tongue:


----------



## Tingy

how much are chrome 13 reverse


----------



## Erika CCE

Tingy said:


> how much are chrome 13 reverse


*
$599.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


----------



## Chulow

any center golds??? 13s???


----------



## Erika CCE

Chulow said:


> any center golds??? 13s???


No, we only sell CHROME


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Erika CCE said:


> The ones I usually keep in-stock are the *195-50-15*. What size & brand are you looking for??? what kind of vehicle do you want them for???


*PICS, PRICE AND INFO PLEASE............................................*


----------



## Erika CCE

155-80-13 & 175-70-14 WHITE WALL TIRES 

























CALL ME FOR PRICING!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*LARGE VARIETY ON CHROME & WIRE WHEELS WHEELS
RANGING FROM SIZE 13"-26" IN THE STORE!!!
CALL FOR PRICING TODAY!!!
*


----------



## ocsupreme85

Erika CCE said:


> *
> $599.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!*


With tires?


----------



## Erika CCE

ocsupreme85 said:


> With tires?


*13" wire wheels with tires is $949.00* ***FREE SHIPPING** *
This includes: WHEELS, TIRES (MOUNT & BALANCE) KNOCK OFF, ADAPTERS, TOOL. Let me know!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *PICS, PRICE AND INFO PLEASE............................................*


Right now I can only get the 205-70-15 WW BRIDGESTONE PRICE IS $125.00ea lmk if u got any more questions!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Erika CCE said:


> Right now I can only get the 205-70-15 WW BRIDGESTONE PRICE IS $125.00ea lmk if u got any more questions!!!


*NO THANKS THOSE ARE TOOOOO BIGG.... I WAS INTERESTED IN THE 195 50'S*


----------



## Erika CCE

What kind of car or truck do you need them for?


----------



## 87cutty530

Damn a G for rims and tires..


----------



## Erika CCE

93Brougham530 said:


> Damn a G for rims and tires..


Yeah, price went up on wheels last year and tires are very hard to get now days and the ones that sells them do it for a high price too. We honestly don't make much on them...


----------



## 87cutty530

Yea i feel ya.. i just wish it was the 90's again.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

Need some wheels n tires for my 1970 c10 shortbed...its a 6 lug....either some 22's with lowpro's or some 14/15x7 with large whitewalls...price mounted and shipped to 79761


----------



## Erika CCE

93Brougham530 said:


> Yea i feel ya.. i just wish it was the 90's again.. lol :biggrin:


Trust me we all wish we could get a better deal to give you all a good price as well but the economy is still bad. We will see how this year goes...


----------



## Erika CCE

mrcadillac said:


> Need some wheels n tires for my 1970 c10 shortbed...its a 6 lug....either some 22's with lowpro's or some 14/15x7 with large whitewalls...price mounted and shipped to 79761


I only have 1 set of 22's in the store on a 6X5.5 but is a HIGH OFFSET so they will not work on your truck. We will be getting more wheels in within a few weeks, I will keep you posted if we get something for your truck. I can sell you some 14's or 15's with white walls but they will only be about 3/4 of 1" white wall (skinny) Let me know if your interested so I can give you prices.


----------



## Erika CCE

18's


----------



## UCE*EP

price on some 13" wires with tires 72 spokes..LMK


----------



## Erika CCE

UCE*EP said:


> price on some 13" wires with tires 72 spokes..LMK


Wheels & Tires is *$949.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!* I only sell 100 spoke wire wheels.


----------



## Erika CCE

18" FRONT & 20" REAR FOOSE WHEELS WILL BE GOING ON A 2002 CHEVY CAMARO


----------



## chi-town

looking for some 20'' black with chrome lip oh polish to go on a Cadillac CTS with tires can yo get me a price.....


----------



## Erika CCE

chi-town said:


> looking for some 20'' black with chrome lip oh polish to go on a Cadillac CTS with tires can yo get me a price.....


I sure can, what year is the car? Are you here in town or are we going to ship the wheels for u?


----------



## chi-town

chi-town said:


> looking for some 20'' black with chrome lip oh polish to go on a Cadillac CTS with tires can yo get me a price.....


my bad its a 2004


----------



## Erika CCE

chi-town said:


> my bad its a 2004


No problem, I have 3 sets of 20" wheels in the store that are black. I will send pictures in a few I have to go take them. Total price on wheels, tires, lugs, locks, tax & labor you will be looking at $1,150.00 out the door Let me know if your interested


----------



## Erika CCE

chi-town said:


> my bad its a 2004



*These are the wheels I have in the store that will fit your Cadillac. I also have more but they are all chrome. LMK*


----------



## mrcadillac

Erika CCE said:


> I only have 1 set of 22's in the store on a 6X5.5 but is a HIGH OFFSET so they will not work on your truck. We will be getting more wheels in within a few weeks, I will keep you posted if we get something for your truck. I can sell you some 14's or 15's with white walls but they will only be about 3/4 of 1" white wall (skinny) Let me know if your interested so I can give you prices.


no..but thanks


----------



## UCE*EP

Erika CCE said:


> Wheels & Tires is *$949.00 FREE SHIPPING!!!* I only sell 100 spoke wire wheels.


Can you ship using USPS?

Please advise

V/R


----------



## Erika CCE

UCE*EP said:


> Can you ship using USPS?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> V/R


*We ship with FEDEX Let me know if you have more questions!!! It should only take about 3 days to get to you *


----------



## UCE*EP

Erika CCE said:


> *We ship with FEDEX Let me know if you have more questions!!! It should only take about 3 days to get to you *


OK I need them shipped to APO AE 09366.. let me know if its possible and I will call you for payment.


----------



## Erika CCE

UCE*EP said:


> OK I need them shipped to APO AE 09366.. let me know if its possible and I will call you for payment.


Is it going to be ship within the US or to a different country??? Either way I can ship it out for you, but I need the exact address, thanks!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

MHT FOOSE (FISHTAIL) POLISHED WHEELS!!! 
**Staggered* 18's FRONT 20's REAR with 245-40-18 & 245-35-20 GOOD YEAR EAGLE GT
*2002 Chevy Camaro


----------



## Erika CCE

More & More Wheels!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

17" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGES STARTING AT $520.00
18" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGES STARTING AT $720.00
20" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGES STARTING AT $999.00
22" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGES STARTING AT $1,299.00
24" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGES STARTING AT $1,899.00

Call for availability for your vehicle or come in our store. 
*
Cool Cars
7514 Preston Hwy.
Louisville, KY. 40219
(502) 969-7600
*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

UCE*EP said:


> OK I need them shipped to APO AE 09366.. let me know if its possible and I will call you for payment.


Did u ever got my message??? I never heard back from you.


----------



## Erika CCE

News Letter!!! 







​


----------



## Erika CCE

Come in our store to look at the BIG SELECTION of wheels we offer!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*FREE INSTALLATION WHEN YOU BUY WHEELS & TIRES FORM US!!! CALL OR COME IN FOR AVAILABILITY AND PRICING!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Just got in another set of 17" wheels
CHROME 
5X4.5 / 5X4.75


----------



## Erika CCE

Erika CCE said:


> Just got in another set of 17" wheels
> CHROME
> 5X4.5 / 5X4.75
> View attachment 435125


SOLD!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*26" VON MAX WHEELS
6X135 - 6X5.5
CHROME
+30 OFFSET
$1,499.00 *


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

Customer appreciation Day!!!
Friday, February 24th 
12:00 to 3:00pm
There will be lots of specials and FREE FOOD & DRINKS!!!
http://www.facebook.com/events/153855434731892/


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS WANTS TO WELCOME EVERYBODY TO OUR OPEN HOUSE!!! 
WHEN: TODAY 
HOURS: 12:00 - 3:00PM
WHERE: HERE AT OUR LOCATION 7514 PRESTON HWY. LOUISVILLE, KY. 40219
THERE WILL BE GREAT DEALS. ***FREE FOOD & DRINKS***
CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION (502) 969-7600 
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL HERE *

 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

Getting your ride ready for Derby??? Stop by Cool Cars and check out our large inventory on WHEELS!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*New Wheel Inventory!!! Call for pricing and availability for your vehicle today*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*STATUS GAME
Black w/ Machined Finish
22 X 9
5X4.5 / 5X4.75
+15 Offset
$999.00*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*17" Hyper Black Ruff Racing Wheels on 2012 Hundai Accent*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*24" Incubus Jinx with 275-25-24 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*13 & 14" WIRE WHEELS AVAILABLE IN THE STORE!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*22X9.5 CHROME $999.00*


----------



## Erika CCE

WE ARE SELLING WHEEL RACKS. THEY HOLD 4 SETS OF WHEELS FROM 13"-17" PRICE IS $15.00 CALL ME FOR MORE INFORMATION (888) 266-5969 THANKS AND HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!​
​


----------



## biggie84

How much for a set of all chrome 13s with 2bar knockoff shipped to 75217


----------



## Erika CCE

biggie84 said:


> How much for a set of all chrome 13s with 2bar knockoff shipped to 75217


PM SENT!


----------



## Erika CCE

*NEW INVENTORY ON WHEELS, COME IN OUR STORE TO SEE THE LARGE VARIETY WE OFFER!!! *
*7514 preston Hwy.
Louisville, KY. 40219
502-969-7600*


----------



## Erika CCE

_MAY 2012 NEWS LETTER!!!__








*If you'll like to receive our monthly news letter click on the link below:**
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm*_


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3

Need price on 13 with knock offs and what all comes with them in sale its for a 85 buick regal and what brand r wheels


----------



## CCE_GiRL

RUDY HUERTA 3 said:


> Need price on 13 with knock offs and what all comes with them in sale its for a 85 buick regal and what brand r wheels


*
PM SENT!  Let me know Rudy.... take care.

Norma *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Wheel Racks are still available!!!!
Only $15.00 and fits a total of 4 sets of wheels (SIZE 13"-17")*


----------



## Erika CCE

*
***WHEEL SPECIALS***​
24" Player Wheels $1,100.00 SHIPPED​

Available on 5X4.5-5X4.75 & 5X127-5X135

Let me know if you have any questions ~~~ERIKA~~~​*


----------



## locoloco62

How much for 100 spk 13s with tires shipped to 79705? Thanks.


----------



## 88 LAc

Erika CCE said:


> *17" Hyper Black Ruff Racing Wheels on 2012 Hundai Accent*


 PM price on these W/tires 17” for 2010 Hyundai Elantra. Thanx


----------



## droptop63

price on chrome 13x7 shipped to 79072


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Best price of 14x7 reverse 100 spokes w/tires shipped to 98133 (Seattle, Wa.)?


----------



## Erika CCE

droptop63 said:


> price on chrome 13x7 shipped to 79072


*Do you want the wheels only?*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## lonnie

how much for a complete set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome no tires im in the ville i can pick them up


----------



## CCE_GiRL

lonnie said:


> how much for a complete set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome no tires im in the ville i can pick them up


*pm sent *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We have VOGUES in-stock and ready to ship!!!! 
​













We offer tires for both heavy and light vehicles...We carry all major tire brands.

​


*** We also offer drop ship services for ur convenience ***​

​













Give me a call 1888-266-5969 x 407​


Norma ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*24" CHROME WHEELS WITH OR WITH OUT BLACK INSERTS (YOUR CHOICE) 
AVAILABLE IN THE STORE NOW!!!
LUG PATTERN 6x135 - 6x5.5
COME IN THE STORE OR CALL FOR PRICING!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Hoorider187

How much for set of 13's with all hardware and I'm in louisville


----------



## Erika CCE

Hoorider187 said:


> How much for set of 13's with all hardware and I'm in louisville


I will have to bring them in. Price is $699.00 plus $100.00 total $799.00


----------



## caprice on dz

Interested in a set of 14x7s but would like to know what brand/manufacturer they are.


----------



## aztecgold63

Ill be needin sum 155/80/13 tires hankook, how much with tax will it come out to ship to texas???


----------



## Erika CCE

caprice on dz said:


> Interested in a set of 14x7s but would like to know what brand/manufacturer they are.


*14" wheels only are $699.00 They are galaxy wire wheels!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

aztecgold63 said:


> Ill be needin sum 155/80/13 tires hankook, how much with tax will it come out to ship to texas???


The only tires I got available in the store on size 155-80-13 are Milestar & Uniroyal Tiger Paw. These tires are about $79.95ea and the shipping cost is $40.00 per set (WE DON'T CHARGE TAX WHEN THE ORDER IS GOING OUT OF THE STATE OF KENTUCKY) Let me know if you need them


----------



## Erika CCE

*2013 Calendar!!! Buy it now only $10.00**















*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Erika CCE said:


>


price on the grsy with chromed outter 20x8
&22x10 66Impala ,&20x8 & 20x10


----------



## Mr.lincoln

how much for a set of 13x7 gold nipples all rest crome??shipped to 30120


----------



## Erika CCE

Mr.lincoln said:


> how much for a set of 13x7 gold nipples all rest crome??shipped to 30120


*PM SENT *


----------



## Erika CCE

_*155-80-13 WW Tires available in the store!!!*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*2005 Saab 9 3 with 20x7.5" American Racing Casino wheels, 
wrapped in 225/30/20 Nexen Tires!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## DROPDRAM

How much for a set of chrome 2 bar knock offs?


----------



## Erika CCE

DROPDRAM said:


> How much for a set of chrome 2 bar knock offs?


*They are $200.00 set*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva

DAYTON HEX KNOCKOFF TOOL?


----------



## low4life74

Do you carry 14" tires in stock? If so, what size, brand and price? Thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE

*WHITE WALLS!!! 
**SHIPPING COST IS ONLY $45.00 - $50.00 for all 4 pcs*
*Call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or send me a PM*


----------



## umlolo

2 Weeks ago I was leaving martinez,CA on the 680 freeway I saw your old Nissan dancer says cool cars on side at a storage yard


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## 79cutlass

How much is a set of 13" sent to 23236


----------



## Erika CCE

79cutlass said:


> How much is a set of 13" sent to 23236



*$246.00 shipped!!! **Let me know *


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS IS HAVING A CONTEST!!! 
WHO EVER SELLS THE MOST WINS FREE LUNCH FOR A WHOLE WEEK! 
HELP YOUR SALES REP WIN *








​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## mrsinecle

What brand of 14x7 white walls tires do you have and what are the prices for a set.


----------



## 94caddi

how much for a set of 14x6 with tires sent to 60008


----------



## Erika CCE

mrsinecle said:


> What brand of 14x7 white walls tires do you have and what are the prices for a set.


*Hankook Mileage $69.00ea plus shipping! A complete set will be $276.00 plus the freight which depends on the state your in. please send me your zip code so I can give you total price!*


----------



## Erika CCE

94caddi said:


> how much for a set of 14x6 with tires sent to 60008


*14's with tires will be $1,149.00 shipped! Got them in-store ready to go, please let me know if you need them!*


----------



## mrsinecle

Erika CCE said:


> *Hankook Mileage $69.00ea plus shipping! A complete set will be $276.00 plus the freight which depends on the state your in. please send me your zip code so I can give you total price!*




The zip is 33030


----------



## Erika CCE

mrsinecle said:


> The zip is 33030


*
Shipping quote is $60.00 so your total amount will be $336.00 shipped! Please let me know if you need them, it should only take 2-3 days to get to you!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have a great weekend!!!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## orlando

do you only sell straight laced no crosslaced 13x7 ?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

[h=2]







[/h]We are offering some Craaaaazy Deals on WHEELS & TIRE packages
(mounted and balanced, ready to go)
SUPER LOW PRICES.... Don't wait, Call for availability!!!! 
1888-266-5969 EXT 407 :biggrin::thumbsup:
*** SALE ENDS FEB.22 or UNTIL SUPPLIES LAST***







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

orlando said:


> do you only sell straight laced no crosslaced 13x7 ?


*
I'll be glad to give u a price..... I just need ur zip code?*


----------



## orlando

95127


----------



## Erika CCE

*Yes they are still available! Please feel free to call me for a shipping quote 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our simulator car in action at the Carl Casper Show 2013**







*


----------



## Fo'Dando

my boy is looking for 20"rims (package)for a 2012 Toyota Camry.....what do you have available.....


----------



## Erika CCE

Fo'Dando said:


> my boy is looking for 20"rims (package)for a 2012 Toyota Camry.....what do you have available.....


*What finish is he looking for? Does it matter what brand? Let me now so I can start looking for good deals for him!*


----------



## Fo'Dando

Erika CCE said:


> *What finish is he looking for? Does it matter what brand? Let me now so I can start looking for good deals for him!*


I sent an email....looking for 20" chrome w/ tires and he indicated that he likes this rim. But, show me whatever you have and I will show him asap....thank you.


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*155-80-13 Milestar are still available $49.00ea plus shipping!*


----------



## disco6479

How much 13s rims only


----------



## Erika CCE

disco6479 said:


> How much 13s rims only


*
Wheels only are about $699.00 shipped! *


----------



## kaos283




----------



## Erika CCE

kaos283 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

13's 
Black Dish
Chrome Diamond Spokes
Chrome Nipples
Chrome Knock Off 
ONLY $670.00 PLUS SHIPPING!!!
FOR QUESTIONS OR PRICING CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## 1lowTC

How much for a set of 14x7 with tires if I came to your store and got them?


----------



## Erika CCE

1lowTC said:


> How much for a set of 14x7 with tires if I came to your store and got them?


I will have to order in the 14X7 wheels. I only have 14X6 available in the store! Wheels & tires will be $1,149.00 + tax if you come to get them. Please let me know


----------



## Yogi

Need 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 with all hardware and tires mounted and balanced to 55308


----------



## Erika CCE

Yogi said:


> Need 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 with all hardware and tires mounted and balanced to 55308


*I will have to see if they have 13X5.5 wheels available. I will get back to you in a couple of hours!*


----------



## Yogi

Ok thanks


----------



## kaos283

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:


Hi Erika,

I know it's a long way but you think you will be at the Individuals Backbumper bash ? :wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

kaos283 said:


> Hi Erika,
> 
> I know it's a long way but you think you will be at the Individuals Backbumper bash ? :wave:



Hello!!! I'm pretty sure we will be there


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]185-70-14 WW Futura 2000 (60,000 mile tire) ONLY $70.00ea plus S&H
Please feel free to contact me or just post your zip code to get a free estimate 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 or [email protected][/h]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*What do u think??? I like it! :biggrin: 
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE!!!:thumbsup:
*​*Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407 NORMA★​or PM me for more details










Still on SALE .....While supplies last 
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires $49! ea 









Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50​*


----------



## Mr.lincoln

CCE_GiRL said:


> *What do u think??? I like it! :biggrin:
> We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE!!!:thumbsup:
> *​*Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407 NORMA★​or PM me for more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still on SALE .....While supplies last
> *155-80-13 Milestar Tires $49! ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50​*


Is white wall white on these?????????if so I need 2..


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Mr.lincoln said:


> Is white wall white on these?????????if so I need 2..


*
yeah.... those are WHITE WALLS.... call I'll be happy to help you. 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*NLY 1 Set... $890 **!! ( USA GOLD )
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub.
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x** 407 NormA [email protected]*:thumbsup:


----------



## daddylac83

13x7 gold nipps gold spokes to 87051?


----------



## Erika CCE

daddylac83 said:


> 13x7 gold nipps gold spokes to 87051?



I will get the price in a few hours and get back to you! Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*155-80-13 WW Milestar Tires $196.00set plus shipping! *


----------



## montekels87

Hey im looking for a set of 13x7 72 cross laced all chrome or powdercoated dish spokes n hub navy blue pm me a price for either just wheels 18702


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE

13" Tires mounted!















​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

Making an order with MHT! Stay tuned for good deals for some GREAT wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

We are now stocking MHT Wheels! Check out this 17" NICHE we got 4 & 5 lug available in the store. Please feel free to contact us for pricing. 888-266-5969


----------



## curbserver78

pm sent


----------



## Erika CCE

curbserver78 said:


> pm sent


_Who did you send a message to? I have not received anything yet._


----------



## curbserver78

norma


----------



## Psycho631

Do you have any 14" standerd, if so how much for a set with tires mounted and balanced?


----------



## Erika CCE

Psycho631 said:


> Do you have any 14" standerd, if so how much for a set with tires mounted and balanced?


*I only have 14X6 Reversed wire wheels in-stock! *


----------



## Erika CCE

ONLY 2 SETS AVAILABLE 13X7 REVERSED AND 14x7 REVERSED. CHROME WHEELS WITH DIAMOND SPOKES & CANDY BLUE DISH!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

18X9 FUEL MAVERICK Matte Black & Milled $899.00 plus shipping. We also offer OFF ROAD TIRES, please feel free to call if you need prices or availability!
*888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*
​


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## MNHOPPER

What's the price on the blue 13s shipped to 55117


----------



## Junk Collector

Erika CCE said:


> *I only have 14X6 Reversed wire wheels in-stock! *


those fit 64 impala? PM price if they do 

peace


----------



## Erika CCE

MNHOPPER said:


> What's the price on the blue 13s shipped to 55117


I believe I already reply to you, lmk if you got my message!


----------



## Erika CCE

Junk Collector said:


> those fit 64 impala? PM price if they do
> 
> peace


Yes 14X6 will work on an impala!


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE EQUIPPED! This beauty features our 10-5300 Air Kit 3/8 FBSS and 13" black dish wire wheels with 155-80-13WW.*








​


----------



## Junk Collector

Erika CCE said:


> *CCE EQUIPPED! This beauty features our 10-5300 Air Kit 3/8 FBSS and 13" black dish wire wheels with 155-80-13WW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thats a sight to slobber over ... 

What beautiful car!


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## Danful1

What brand are the 13x7? And do they have any type of warranty? Price w and w/o tires to 29625
Thanks, D


----------



## Erika CCE

Danful1 said:


> What brand are the 13x7? And do they have any type of warranty? Price w and w/o tires to 29625
> Thanks, D


We can get Galaxy wire wheels and they don't come with warranty. Wheels only $699.00 and wheels & tires are $1,049.00


----------



## sammysavage5

Hey how bout a set of 14 white walls??


----------



## Erika CCE

sammysavage5 said:


> Hey how bout a set of 14 white walls??


_The only WW 14" tires we can get are 185-70-14 they are $70.00ea_


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc







​


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

2003 Chevy Avalanche 26" DUB (X20) 3pc Wheel Black & Machined with a 305-30-26 Velozzza Tires!

















2012 Honda Crosstour 24" Status (Knight 5) Back w/Machined Face wrapped with 245-30-24 Lexani Tires!


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 








*


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt :tongue:


----------



## Erika CCE

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







* ​


----------



## Erika CCE

_*WHAT: SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN CAR SHOW X
WHEN: THIS WEEKEND (AUGUST 10 & 11, 2013)
WHERE: WATERFRONT PARK (DOWNTOWN LOUISVILLE)
TIME: SATURDAY 10-6 SUNDAY 11-5 
*DON'T MISS OUT THIS GRAND EVENT*
SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE *_


_
_


----------



## Erika CCE

*CHECK OUT THIS GREAT DEALS WE GOT GOING ON!
22" WHEEL & TIRE PACKAGE ONLY $1,199.00
(FITS CHARGER, CHALLENGER, MAGNUM, 300 AND MANY MORE...)
CALL NOW 888-266-5969 OR (502) 969-7600*


----------



## Laneta

Erika CCE said:


> 13's
> Black Dish
> Chrome Diamond Spokes
> Chrome Nipples
> Chrome Knock Off
> ONLY $670.00 PLUS SHIPPING!!!
> FOR QUESTIONS OR PRICING CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405




Dios mio those are gorgeous. ..


----------



## Laneta

24/12/75 Vogue do you have any or do they even make em..pm me info pls If you can


----------



## Erika CCE

Laneta said:


> 24/12/75 Vogue do you have any or do they even make em..pm me info pls If you can


I'm not sure what size your looking for, can you be more specific on the size please!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

26" WHEEL & TIRE SPECIALS *FREE MOUNTING* 
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

We have wheel chips for sale. Plastic 4 for $5 or Metal 4 for $20 shipping is $8 to lower 48 states. We also have Crown, and Gangster wheel chips in on this sale. We ship worldwide.


----------



## Erika CCE

Bolt-on Spinners $10.00ea
Bolt-on Pans $10.00ea


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## 63-lorange

You still sell these?
Will they fit an 06 colorado?
20"s wheels only.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Erika CCE

63-lorange said:


> You still sell these?
> Will they fit an 06 colorado?
> 20"s wheels only.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I got 1 set of those wheels here but its a 22" 5 lug pattern, those wheel are discontinued so I can't get the ones you want, sorry.


----------



## 63-lorange

Erika CCE said:


> I got 1 set of those wheels here but its a 22" 5 lug pattern, those wheel are discontinued so I can't get the ones you want, sorry.


Thanks! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Erika CCE

63-lorange said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No problem, let me know if you find something else you like!


----------



## Erika CCE

_ttt _:thumbsup:


----------



## Big joe 979

Do Yall Have Any 175/70/14'S In Stock


----------



## Erika CCE

Big joe 979 said:


> Do Yall Have Any 175/70/14'S In Stock


No, the only ones I can get are 185-70-14WW


----------



## Big joe 979

How Much A Set Of Those 14's Shipped To Texas 77802


----------



## Erika CCE

Big joe 979 said:


> How Much A Set Of Those 14's Shipped To Texas 77802



Shipping cost is $60.00 please let me know if you want to order them, I have them here in the store ready to ship! Thanks


----------



## Big joe 979

How Much Is A set


----------



## Erika CCE

Big joe 979 said:


> How Much Is A set



185-70-14WW are $70.00ea so with the shipping all 4 will be $340.00


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] Because you guys ask for them, *NEW STYLE MILESTAR* 155/80/13 are already on order and will be here by the end of the week! We are taking pre-orders, go ahead and call us today 
888-266-5969 ext. 405​


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*24's, 26's and 28's WHEELS ON SPECIAL! PLEASE CALL US TODAY AND GET THE BEST DEAL! 888-266-5969*


----------



## Cadislim504

Do ya'll sell 14X5.5" spokes?


----------



## Erika CCE

Cadislim504 said:


> Do ya'll sell 14X5.5" spokes?


*No, only 14X7 *


----------



## Erika CCE

Wheel & Tire Specials all day every day! TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

2014 Ford F350 (King Ranch) 22" FUEL THROTTLE wrapped with some 325/50/22 TRAIL GRAPPLER TIRES! (BEFORE & AFTER) 
Don't forget we can order almost any wheel brand out there, for questions or prices please call 
*(502) 969-7600*


----------



## Erika CCE

Tingy said:


> how much are chrome 13 reverse


*$699.00 shipped! *


----------



## Erika CCE

***NEW PRICE DROPPED FOR NICHE, MSR & MASSA WHEELS*** 
17" & 18" for questions please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405
DON'T FORGET WE ALSO SELL TIRES!


----------



## Erika CCE

*17X8 Standard 100 spokes only $899.00 a set shipped! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*BOLT-ON PANS & BOLT-ON SPINNERS AVAILABLE FOR ONLY $10.00EA**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## special_k

Hey I'm looking to order a custom set of wheels

5 wheels
13x7 100 spoke reverse deep dish 
Candy blue spokes
Candy blue outter mid line 
Chrome nipples and chrome hub 
2 bar zenith style knock offs dome
And adapters for a 97 Lincoln town car.
How much shipped to 98281?
Thanks
Kenny


----------



## Erika CCE

special_k said:


> Hey I'm looking to order a custom set of wheels
> 
> 5 wheels
> 13x7 100 spoke reverse deep dish
> Candy blue spokes
> Candy blue outter mid line
> Chrome nipples and chrome hub
> 2 bar zenith style knock offs dome
> And adapters for a 97 Lincoln town car.
> How much shipped to 98281?
> Thanks
> Kenny


*I will get the total price and get back to you soon! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros

Do u guys have 72 spoke cross lace all chrome if so how much shipped to 78228


----------



## Philip75

how much for 5 13x7 rev shipped to tx 76110? how much 5 14x7 shipped also?


----------



## Erika CCE

Philip75 said:


> how much for 5 13x7 rev shipped to tx 76110? how much 5 14x7 shipped also?


*$875.00 shipped for all 5 pcs either 13's or 14's.*


----------



## Erika CCE

210callejeros said:


> Do u guys have 72 spoke cross lace all chrome if so how much shipped to 78228


Won't be able to get any until the beginning of next year, sorry but no prices yet.


----------



## Philip75

what brand of spokes are they.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Chinese


----------



## Erika CCE

Philip75 said:


> what brand of spokes are they.


*Galaxy wire wheels!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Chinese


*As far as I know all wire wheels are china made. *


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Erika CCE said:


> *As far as I know all wire wheels are china made. *


yep sad but true


----------



## Erika CCE

*Time to replace your WW tires? Give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
155/80/13WW $49.00ea
185/70/14WW $69.00ea*


----------



## Erika CCE

*175/75/14WW LOWRIDER RADIAL $95.00ea + S&H
Give me a call for shipping quotes 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 caddy

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


Yo big m.u still.in vegas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

84 caddy said:


> Yo big m.u still.in vegas


yes sir... im at CCE hydraulics now.:thumbsup:. hit me up 702-578-4884..:cheesy:.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*super show 2 more weeks away.. hit us up for all your tire & rim needs..*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*13 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 155/80/13WW **(MOUNTED & BALANCED)** $999.00 shipped!
14 X 7 Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels 100 spokes $699.00 shipped 
w/tires 175/70/14WW **(NOT MOUNTED)** $1,149.00 shipped! 
**
WHEELS INCLUDE:
4- KNOCK OFF'S
4- ADAPTERS
1- KNOCK OFF TOOL
View attachment 1403586
**
View attachment 1403570
View attachment 1403578

*


----------



## Erika CCE

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.









_*in stock ready to ship..*_:thumbsup:​


----------



## Lolohopper

Are 72 spokes all so avaleble?


Prince?


----------



## Erika CCE

Lolohopper said:


> Are 72 spokes all so avaleble?
> 
> 
> Prince?


*Are you looking for 13X7 72 cross-laced or straight spokes?*


----------



## RobLBC

You have to mount and balance those 14s too Erika!


----------



## Erika CCE

RobLBC said:


> You have to mount and balance those 14s too Erika!


*
We can mount and balance! Let me know if you need pricing on the 14's and also let me know what tire size u want 175/70/14WW or 175/75/14WW*


----------



## Lolohopper

72 spokes straight 14x7


----------



## Erika CCE

Lolohopper said:


> 72 spokes straight 14x7


*They only make 14X7 72 spokes USA made $1,500.00 + S&H 
They are triple chrome dish and stainless steel spokes*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.









_*in stock ready to ship..*_:thumbsup:​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.









_*in stock ready to ship..*_:thumbsup:​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

you need custom rims.. hit us up.. we can do what ever you want.. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

13" & 14" Reversed Knock Off Wire Wheels SPECIAL PRICE $649.00 *FREE SHIPPING* For a limited time only, please call us up for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
Price includes 4 wire wheels, 4 adapters, 4 knock offs & tool.









_*in stock ready to ship..*_:thumbsup:​


----------



## Erika CCE

_*We have one last set ready to ship before we get our next order arrives! 
175/70/14WW Suretrac Tires only $85.00ea ($340.00 per set) + S&H 
Please feel free to call or pm for questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


----------



## Alejndo72

Erika CCE said:


> _*We have one last set ready to ship before we get our next order arrives!
> 175/70/14WW Suretrac Tires only $85.00ea ($340.00 per set) + S&H
> Please feel free to call or pm for questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


How much for a set of 155/80r13?


----------



## Erika CCE

Alejndo72 said:


> How much for a set of 155/80r13?


_They are $196.00 for a set of 4 13" tires + shipping Alejandro. Please let me know if you have any more questions  _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## rlowride

do you have 15"knockoffs.. reverse or standard?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

rlowride said:


> do you have 15"knockoffs.. reverse or standard?


i pretty sure we can get what ever you want.. hit up erika toll free 888-266-5969 ex 405.. she will be able to let you know..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you need custom wire rims.. hit us up.. we can do what ever you want.. *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

*155/80/13WW Travelstar $180.00 set plus S&H (Get a better deal when buying 2 sets or more) 
Call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

thats a great deal..


----------



## Erika CCE

*13X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES ONLY $799.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
Call, messge or email me for any questions :thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## Erika CCE

Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!! 
All tires are on sale right now 

*155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
155/80/13WW Miletar $49.00ea
155/80/13WW Uniroyal $69.00ea
185-70/14 WW Bridgestone $69.00ea
185/70/14WW Uniroyal $79.00ea
175/70/14WW Suretrac $85.00ea
175/75/14WW Lowrider $95.00ea**

Get a better deal when buying 8pcs or more (2sets)*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email :biggrin: 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email :biggrin: 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Another set sold! 13" wheel & tire package only $899.00 ***FREE SHIPPING* 
(all accessories included)**

13X7 Reversed Galaxy wire wheels
155/80/13 Travelstar WW tires








*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*13X7 CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES ONLY $799.00 *FREE SHIPPING*
Call, messge or email me for any questions :thumbsup:
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

TIRE DEALS! MICKEY THOMPSON (STREET COMP) 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / 502-969-7600 / [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*WHEEL & TIRE COMBO DEALS ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!! CALL, MESSAGE OR EMAIL FOR ANY QUESTIONS*


----------



## Erika CCE

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Now we are also selling and installing leveling kits and lift kits! 
Please feel free to give us a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







tc_


----------



## Erika CCE

*CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!! *
For the next 5 business days (counting today) we will be offering a GREAT deal on 13's and 14's Knock Off Wire Wheels!! By SANTA's request!!! $499.00 a set (ALL ACCESSORIES INCLUDED) Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Erika CCE said:


> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL!!! *
> For the next 5 business days (counting today) we will be offering a GREAT deal on 13's and 14's Knock Off Wire Wheels!! By SANTA's request!!! $499.00 a set (ALL ACCESSORIES INCLUDED) Please feel free to call, message or email for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

(801)WHEELS said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*$599.00 PLUS SHIPPING  
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_13's Knock Off Wire Wheels ONLY $799.00 
Description: 
- 13X7 Reversed 100 spokes
- Gloss Black Dish & Hub 
Includes adapters, knock off & tool
Call, message or email at 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]

_


----------



## Erika CCE

*PRE-TAX Season Special! 13X7 Reversed knock off w/ Gloss Black Spokes 
ONLY $699.00 + S&H (all accessories included) only 1 set available!!!
Call, email or message me for any questions:thumbsup:
**888-266-5969 ext. 405 // **[email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Looking for some new shoes for your ride? Come and check us out  
COOL CARS 7514 Preston Hwy. Louisville KY 40219 (502) 969-7600
XD811 Wheels 
Finish: Bright PVD
Size: 20X9
Offset 18
Lug Patterns: 6X5.5 - 6X135*


----------



## Erika CCE

*13's & 14's knock off wire wheels IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP! 
13's & 14's WHITE WALL Tires also IN-STOCK*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TAX SEASON SALE!!!
13's & 14's knock off wheels only $499.00 (all accessories included) 
Until supplies last  c**all, email or message for any questions!
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]









*


----------



## Erika CCE

13's knock off w/ 155/80/13WW Uniroyal Tiger Paw for ONLY $829.00 
YES mounted & balanced & all wheel accessories included!


----------



## Erika CCE

*24" KNOCK OFF WIRE WHEELS ONLY $1399.00 
(these might be the last set of 24's available in the country) 
Description:
24x10 knock off
204 Spokes (Chrome & Candy Brandy Wine)
Dish Candy Brandy Wine with chrome lip
Call, message or emai*


----------



## rlowride

you have 14x6 reverse? or 15x7 standards?


----------



## Erika CCE

rlowride said:


> you have 14x6 reverse? or 15x7 standards?


*Yes I have 14x7 reversed on sale right now for 499.00 a set plus shipping! *


----------



## valledelsol

Whats the price for a set of 13x7 shipped to mesa az


----------



## chevy*boi

any 13x5 im needing some to tuck on my 96 Fleetwood?


----------



## natas2018

looking for a set of 15 x 7 reverse cragars with 5 x 5 bolt pattern.
thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

valledelsol said:


> Whats the price for a set of 13x7 shipped to mesa az


*$620.00 shipped to AZ Let me know if you have more questions!*


----------



## Erika CCE

chevy*boi said:


> any 13x5 im needing some to tuck on my 96 Fleetwood?


*They make 13x5.5 and yes they are available. Let me know if you need price on that and how many, also include your zip code for a shipping quote please!*


----------



## Erika CCE

natas2018 said:


> looking for a set of 15 x 7 reverse cragars with 5 x 5 bolt pattern.
> thanks


*Let me know what model cargar your looking for. You can go to www.cragarwheel.com and find out which one you like!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*20's SALE PRICE $899.00 set
22's SALE PRICE $949.00 set 
COMES WITH ALL THE ACCESSORIES!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*13X7 Rev. 72 (straight laced) BLACK Spokes & Dish (w/chrome stripe) $899.00 
*All accessories Included, ur choice of knock-off (3 bars or Bullets)
Call 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 or Email [email protected]
**















*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Erika CCE said:


> *13X7 Rev. 72 (straight laced) BLACK Spokes & Dish (w/chrome stripe) $899.00
> *All accessories Included, ur choice of knock-off (3 bars or Bullets)
> Call 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 or Email [email protected]
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the 72 strates with gold spokes and also how much with powder coated spokes- 13x7


----------



## Erika CCE

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> how much for the 72 strates with gold spokes and also how much with powder coated spokes- 13x7


*We don't have 72 straight right now*


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## mc1980

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> how much for the 72 strates with gold spokes and also how much with powder coated spokes- 13x7


Do you have any of these just cross laced


----------



## mc1980

Erika CCE said:


> *13X7 Rev. 72 (straight laced) BLACK Spokes & Dish (w/chrome stripe) $899.00
> *All accessories Included, ur choice of knock-off (3 bars or Bullets)
> Call 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 or Email [email protected]
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any of these cross laced i mean


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

mc1980 said:


> Do you have any of these just cross laced



x68


----------



## BlackDawg

Erika CCE said:


> _13's Knock Off Wire Wheels ONLY $799.00
> Description:
> - 13X7 Reversed 100 spokes
> - Gloss Black Dish & Hub
> Includes adapters, knock off & tool
> Call, message or email at 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]
> 
> _


I need a set of these, shipped to 85016. Do you have any in stock?


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackDawg said:


> I need a set of these, shipped to 85016. Do you have any in stock?


We don't have anything is color right now. We only have ALL CHROME!


----------



## aztecgold63

Anyone got travelstar shaved white wall with the rim mounted???


----------



## Erika CCE

aztecgold63 said:


> Anyone got travelstar shaved white wall with the rim mounted???


*
I don't think so, they just started to make them again. I just sold a set so hopefully the customer sends me the pic so I can post them! *


----------



## Erika CCE

Did somebody say "shaved" white wall?
155/80/13 TRAVELSTAR "shaved" white wall ONLY $260.00 a set
IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP
Call, email or message 888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*Still available! "SHAVED" White Walls 155/80/13 Travelstar ONLY $260.00
**Please feel free to call or message me **:tongue:








*


----------



## candygold73

Erika CCE said:


> *Still available! "SHAVED" White Walls 155/80/13 Travelstar ONLY $260.00
> **Please feel free to call or message me **:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any 14's with shaved whites??


----------



## bigmoe36

How much to ship to San Antonio?


----------



## scania63

Have you wire wheels 15x7 reverse 4x100mm bolts on or Knock off. No Chinese. Pics please.


----------



## JUST ME

Looking to Buy

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## bigroy64

Do u have 560s 14'' with 1'' white wall and also hex knock off not the smooth top i need the one to add sticker


----------



## Caddymayne81

Erica ordered hydraulic parts from yall before now need new set of wheels do yall do center gold or all chrome only?and if so I'm looking for 14x6 rims...appreciate it


----------



## Erika CCE

bigmoe36 said:


> How much to ship to San Antonio?


*
Shipping to SA is about $60.00 *


----------



## Erika CCE

scania63 said:


> Have you wire wheels 15x7 reverse 4x100mm bolts on or Knock off. No Chinese. Pics please.


*We are out of the KNOCK OFF wheels right now. Sorry!*


----------



## Erika CCE

JUST ME said:


> Looking to Buy
> 
> One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.
> 
> Please send me a PM.
> 
> Thank you.


*OUT OF STOCK ON KNOCK OFFS FOR NOW!*


----------



## Erika CCE

bigroy64 said:


> Do u have 560s 14'' with 1'' white wall and also hex knock off not the smooth top i need the one to add sticker


*Not 560's but I do have 175/70/14 & 175/75/14WW tires that can be shaved! We also have the 2 bar spinners, let me know if your interested so I can message you some pictures! *


----------



## Erika CCE

Caddymayne81 said:


> Erica ordered hydraulic parts from yall before now need new set of wheels do yall do center gold or all chrome only?and if so I'm looking for 14x6 rims...appreciate it


*
Unfortunately we are out of the KNOCK OFFS for now. Sorry! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*175/70/14 "VOGUE STYLE" Tires only $440.00set!
This is what the tires looks like mounted 
Call or message for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 
***TIRES ARE ALSO AVAILABLE WITH REGULAR WW FOR $340.00 SET OR SHAVED WW FOR $400.00 SET*


----------



## Erika CCE

*SHAVING WHITE WALLS!*
https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial/videos/963298757054212/?pnref=story


----------



## plague

Erika CCE said:


> *175/70/14 "VOGUE STYLE" Tires only $440.00set!
> This is what the tires looks like mounted
> Call or message for any questions
> 888-266-5969 ext. 405
> ***TIRES ARE ALSO AVAILABLE WITH REGULAR WW FOR $340.00 SET OR SHAVED WW FOR $400.00 SET*


now them are hot


----------



## Erika CCE

ALL WHITE WALL TIRES IN STOCK N' READY TO SHIP! 
Call, email or message 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 /[email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE

*Oh noooo lol please get your white wall tires now!*
*- 155/80/13WW $220.00set
- 175/70/14WW $340.00set
- 175/75/14WW $380.00set*
*All tires in stock & ready to ship  888-266-5969 ext. 405
*


----------



## Dino 64

Do you have precut coils in stock yet?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Erika CCE

Dino 64 said:


> Do you have precut coils in stock yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


*Not yet sir.*


----------



## Dino 64

Thank you.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## superior79

Do you have15 inch vouge style tires


----------



## Erika CCE

superior79 said:


> Do you have15 inch vouge style tires


*Yes we do, we have the original vogue tyres. *


----------



## superior79

Do u have the cut vouges in 15? If so whats the price on the cut ones and the originals


----------



## Boricua Customs

What's the price on Five 175-75-14 WW tires, shipped to Toledo, Ohio 43613 ?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*#‎WWW..... Wire Wheel Wednesday!*










*$950 Shipped!!*
13x7 Rev 100 spokes with 155-80-13 Mounted!
* Your choice of Adapters (2 bars, 3 bars, hex, bullets)
* Your choice of Adapters

*** ‪*FREE SHIPPING* to Lower 48 States ***
Give us a call today *1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma*
[email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*BOOM.... That just happened!:nicoderm:
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼:loco: + Free Shipping !!











Hop Drop & Roll Package includes:
• 2 pump #hijackerhydraulics Kit w/ Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
• EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!
.
Take advantage of this AMAZING DEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!!uffin:
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you!
☎CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita:wave:*


----------



## dirty dan

Good deal


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Let me know!!:thumbsup:



dirty dan said:


> Good deal


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850*








*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool


*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------

